# No Man's Sky nur 6 GB groß, der Großteil davon ist für den Sound



## Seegurkensalat (11. Juli 2016)

*No Man's Sky nur 6 GB groß, der Großteil davon ist für den Sound*

https://twitter.com/NoMansSky/status/752253747590524930?ref_src=twsrc^tfw 

So langsam steigt die Spannung immer mehr. Mal gespannt, wie die 18 Trillionen Planeten bei derart geringem Speicherplatz des Spieles aussehen werden.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

Macht dann schon echt skeptisch. Oder kommen die Daten via Streaming ?

Die Planeten sind ja random. Trotzdem braucht man ja entsprechende Grundbausteine im Speicher.......... Oder hat jemand schief gelesen und macht aus 60 GB 6 GB???


----------



## Seegurkensalat (11. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Macht dann schon echt skeptisch. Oder kommen die Daten via Streaming ?
> 
> Die Planeten sind ja random. Trotzdem braucht man ja entsprechende Grundbausteine im Speicher.......... Oder hat jemand schief gelesen und macht aus 60 GB 6 GB???



Vielleicht ist der Day1 Patch aber auch riesig.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

Toll. Alle Daten im Day1-Patch ?


----------



## Enisra (11. Juli 2016)

wenn es die Demoszene hinbekommt in 64kb Große Dateien mit Prozuderalgenerierten Objekten Demos zu erstellen, dann werden die das hier auch können
Und man muss sich ja nur mal die Screenshots ansehen, da sind ja nicht so die 8K Monstertexturen und Modelle wie jetzt bei so anderen Titel wie jetzt bei nem ARK oder Dirt Rally welche die Titel halt mal auf 45//41GB explodieren lassen. Ich denke das wird wie da bei den Demos ablaufen und ganz doof gesagt, so nen Code ist ja jetzt auch nur Text


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juli 2016)

Denke Eni ist auf dem richtigen Weg ... die Planeten werden nach bestimmten Algorithmen produziert, d.h. die groben Faktoren stehen fest, je nach Klassifizierung, der Rest wird zufällig generiert.

Da die Änderungen auf dem Planeten ja nicht gespeichert werden, gibt es keinen Grund für eine große Datenfülle.

Man sollte sich wirklich mal den Sourcecode von den Demogruppen anschauen, wo selbst 3D Objekte "on the fly" generiert werden, einfach weil das platzsparender ist als ein aufgeblähtes 3D Objekt als separate Datei zu verwenden.

Hier mal ein exemplarischer Artikel zu diesem Thema: http://www.theverge.com/2012/5/14/3014698/assembly-4k-demoscene-fractals


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2016)

unabhängig davon, frage ich mich, ob es clever ist, 60 euro anzusetzen. merkwürdige entscheidung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Juli 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> unabhängig davon, frage ich mich, ob es clever ist, 60 euro anzusetzen. merkwürdige entscheidung.



Was hat die Größe des Speicherverbrauchs mit dem Preis zu tun?


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juli 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was hat die Größe des Speicherverbrauchs mit dem Preis zu tun?



Dafür hat er ja das "unabhängig davon" vorangestellt. Er hätte ebenso gut schreiben können, "Unabhängig davon, schmecken Nürnberger, oder Thüringer Bratwürste besser?"


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

Naja die 60 EUR sind wohl das neue Level was einige als Releasepreis anpeilen. Da ist No Mans Sky nicht der einzige Titel. Wer der Meinung ist, daß ein Spiel das nicht wert ist wartet eben. Auch die 60 EUR Spiele fallen im Preis. Vielleicht sogar noch schneller als zu Zeiten wo die Spiele noch knapp unter 50 EUR gekostet haben.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich dann in Relation dazu die Preise für die CE entwickeln werden wenn man schon für die Vanilla 60 EUR aufruft.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juli 2016)

Unabhängig davon (), finde ich 60 EUR für ein Sandbox-Spiel *ohne* echten roten Faden auch etwas überzogen. Ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren, wenn das Spiel endlich final verfügbar ist und die ersten Tests und vorallem User Meinungen einfliegen.

Minecraft mit SciFi Setting ist nicht mein Ding und ich finde MC sterbens langweilig.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was hat die Größe des Speicherverbrauchs mit dem Preis zu tun?


rein gar nichts, weshalb ich auch nicht behauptet habe, dass da ein zusammenhang bestünde. [emoji6]


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon (), finde ich 60 EUR für ein Sandbox-Spiel *ohne* echten roten Faden auch etwas überzogen. Ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren, wenn das Spiel endlich final verfügbar ist und die ersten Tests und vorallem User Meinungen einfliegen.
> 
> Minecraft mit SciFi Setting ist nicht mein Ding und ich finde MC sterbens langweilig.



Naja ich hoffe ja daß NMS mehr bietet als nur Minecraft und lasse mich da überraschen.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juli 2016)

Ich fürchte nicht, nachdem was ich so gelesen habe ... je nach Planet eine andere Überlebensstrategie, aber dann hört der Spass auch schon irgendwie auf. Keine Missionen, keine Story ... smells like teenspi .. äh ... minecraft!


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja die 60 EUR sind wohl das neue Level was einige als Releasepreis anpeilen.



jo - bei aaa-titeln (nicht einmal alle). 
und in diese kategorie würde ich nms eigentlich jetzt nicht unbedingt einordnen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (11. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Macht dann schon echt skeptisch. Oder kommen die Daten via Streaming ?
> 
> Die Planeten sind ja random. Trotzdem braucht man ja entsprechende Grundbausteine im Speicher.......... Oder hat jemand schief gelesen und macht aus 60 GB 6 GB???


Wundert mich nach den ganzen Videos gar nicht. Wenn jeder "zweite Baum" gleich aussieht und auf allen Planeten die Objekte einfach nur random per Zufallsgenerator platziert werden bei der Comic Grafik sage ich mal.......Minecraft wächst doch auch erst wärhend man seine Welten baut. Nur mal so ein Gedankengang. Vielleicht wächst hier auch der Installationsordner erst wenn man immer mehr entdeckt hat das das Game dann lokal abspeichert.
Bin sehr skeptisch bei dem Game. Mal gucken was dann auf den Markt kommt im August.



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dafür hat er ja das "unabhängig davon" vorangestellt. Er hätte ebenso gut schreiben können, "Unabhängig davon, schmecken Nürnberger, oder Thüringer Bratwürste besser?"


Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit dir. Das heißt "Thüringer Roster" nicht Bratwürste. Bratwürste ist ein Wessi Ausdruck den wir Thüringer uns für unser Qualitätsprodukt verbitten.


----------



## MichaelG (11. Juli 2016)

Seit wann liegt Plauen in Thüringen ? Du Landesverräter.


----------



## smutjesmooth (11. Juli 2016)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Seit wann liegt Plauen in Thüringen ? Du Landesverräter.


Bin 2001 von Gera nach Plauen/Sachsen gezogen wegen der Arbeit . Nix Landesverräter. 
So das war nun genug Offtopic.


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Juli 2016)

Roster? Wieder was gelernt.

Wie auch immer, die Teile sind lecker, egal, wie sie heißen mögen.


----------



## smutjesmooth (11. Juli 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Roster? Wieder was gelernt.
> 
> Wie auch immer, die Teile sind lecker, egal, wie sie heißen mögen.


Grad noch mal die Kurve gekriegt.


----------

